# Left USA, need tax advice



## josypcat (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, need some advice please. We lived in Florida for just over 4 years. My husband lost his job due to the economic climate and our green card was only in the application stage. Unfortunately, he was unable to get another job, so obviously we had no alternative but to return to the UK in November. We are now wondering what to do about the US tax return. Do we still need to file because of his earnings up to when his employment ended? What are the implications if we dont file? We loved Florida and still wish to visit whenever we can. Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Yes, you do need to file for your final year in the US. In fact, you're actually supposed to have filed what is called a "sailing permit" (officially a "departing alien clearance"). There is more information about it here: Departing Alien Clearance (Sailing Permit)

If you didn't file this before you left, try contacting the London IRS office (at the Embassy) to ask how best to proceed. It can be tough getting through to them by phone, so check their website to find out when they are available. (If all else fails, try contacting the IRS office at the Paris embassy - they're not easy to get in touch with, but they do seem to be good about trying to help when you have a problem and I think they actually prefer to work by e-mail.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## josypcat (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Bev, thanks so much for this info. Didn't know anything about filing the sailing permit (even though we told our immigration attorney that we were leaving)... We will contact the IRS Office. Again, thank you, much appreciated.


----------

